# Warum Linux?



## psyphly (24. Mai 2010)

Viele Arbeitskollegen empfehlen mir Linux. Dann frage ich, warum ich das installieren sollte und was ich da für Vorteile draus ziehen soll. Irgendwie konnte mir keiner ein dermaßen überzeugendes Pro Argument bieten, sodass ich mein wunderbar laufendes Windows 7Professional x64 gegen eine Linux Distribution eintauschen würde. 

Also frag ich einmal hier: Was kann man denn so tolles mit Linuix machen, was man 100%ig nicht mit einem Windows OS machen kann und wegen welchen Anwendungen sollte man besser Linux nutzen, wenn man mal vom Embedded,  Host- und Serverbereich absieht?


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2010)

Linux ist zunächst einmal komplett kostenlos.  Und da der Quellcode Open Source ist, bietet es die perfekte Grundlage für Softwareentwickler, die auch direkt in das Betriebssystem eingreifen wollen. Außerdem bietet es nahezu keine Angriffsfläche für Viren, da Linux längst nicht so weit verbreitet ist wie Windows. 

Ich kann nur soviel sagen: Ich habe mit Ubuntu gearbeitet. Und für absolut anspruchslose Arbeitstiere ist es echt gut: sämtliche nötige Office Software ist ab Werk integiert, also die komplette Open Office Suite, diverse Editoren, Player und sogar Video und Bildbearbeitungssoftware. Schwieriger wird es dann aber mit Drittsoftware. Da ist man in Sachen Kompatibilität von den vielen Communities und Entwicklerteams abhängig und sollte sich vorher auch immer informieren. Selbst die einfache Installation von Software gestaltet sich bereits etwas umständlicher als unter Windows...


----------



## Ezio (24. Mai 2010)

An Linux schätze ich am meisten die zentrale Paketverwaltung. Alles übersichtlich und keine Registry-Fummelei. Software lässt sich mit einem Klick installieren. Die Konsole ist sehr mächtig, kein Vergleich zu CMD.

Beachte aber, dass Linux kein Windows-Ersatz ist, sondern ein komplett eigenes System mit eigenen Einsatzgebieten.


----------



## lazy (24. Mai 2010)

Ich arbeite auch mit Ubuntu, am besten gefällt mir die Paketverwaltung (Zentrale installation von Software und du musst du selten auf Fremdquellen zugreifen), auch die Konsole bietet viele Vorteile, alleine die apt-get funktion 

Super finde ich auch die vielen Desktops mit denen du arbeiten kannst und die anpassungsfähigkeit an den User.


----------



## iRaptor (24. Mai 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> (...) Außerdem bietet es nahezu keine Angriffsfläche für Viren, da Linux längst nicht so weit verbreitet ist wie Windows. (...)



Wartet nur ab bis alle Linux haben und dann fängt das mit den Viren da auch an...
Aber ich glaube das Linux auch gute Angrifssflächen für Viren bietet, sie aber keiner nutzt.


----------



## lazy (24. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab bis alle Linux haben und dann fängt das mit den Viren da auch an...
> Aber ich glaube das Linux auch gute Angrifssflächen für Viren bietet, sie aber keiner nutzt.



Dadurch,  dass so gut wie alles offen ist könnten schnell Vieren gebaut werden. Aber ein Linux User bekommt auch immer schön schnell neue Updates (wen man nicht gerade Debian hat) wodurch die Lücken viel schneller geschlossen werden.


Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendwann jeder Linux benutzt, da steigen die Leute eher auf OSX um


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab bis alle Linux haben und dann fängt das mit den Viren da auch an...
> Aber ich glaube das Linux auch gute Angrifssflächen für Viren bietet, sie aber keiner nutzt.



Ich meinte auch in der Tat eher mit "Angriffsfläche", dass es für einen Viren-Coder aufgrund der geringen Verbreitung bei Privatanwendern bei weitem nicht so lukrativ ist für Linux zu coden, wie für Windows. Und die meisten Privatanwender mit Linux werden in der Regel sicher besser mit Viren umgehen, bzw sich gegen selbige wappnen können, als viele Windowsnutzer.


----------



## Dragonix (24. Mai 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch in der Tat eher mit "Angriffsfläche", dass es für einen Viren-Coder aufgrund der geringen Verbreitung bei Privatanwendern bei weitem nicht so lukrativ ist für Linux zu coden, wie für Windows. Und die meisten Privatanwender mit Linux werden in der Regel sicher besser mit Viren umgehen, bzw sich gegen selbige wappnen können, als viele Windowsnutzer.


Und diese Anwender haben auch unter Windows weniger Probleme, denn diese verstehen den Sinn von UAC bzw. den Sinn einer anständigen Benutzerverwaltung.. Sry passt nicht direkt zum Thema, aber das musste einfach mal gesagt werden: Die UAC udgl ist nicht zum Spaß da..

Ich schätze an meinem Gentoo Linux den Packetmanager. Niemals nach irgendwelchen dämlichen Updates suchen. Im allerschlimmsten Fall mal einen Tag warten.. Daneben find ich natürlich auch die Ideologie toll (allerdings bin ich kein Hardcore Vertreter wie Richard Stallman, ja, ich verwende Closed Source Treiber..), wenns keine proprietäre Software gäbe, wären wir schon viel weiter...


----------



## Ezio (24. Mai 2010)

Die UAC nervt mehr als sie schützt. Am besten mit einem eingeschränkten Konto arbeiten, wie es in Linux-Distrubutionen bereits standardmäßig ist. Linux ist nicht nur wegen der Verbreitung sicher, die Rechteverwaltung ist intelligenter und lässt den User nur das tun was er tun muss/soll. Als root loggt man sich i.d.R. nur in der Konsole ein.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab bis alle Linux haben und dann fängt das mit den Viren da auch an...
> Aber ich glaube das Linux auch gute Angrifssflächen für Viren bietet, sie aber keiner nutzt.



Das ist Humbug. Der Aufbau, die Rechtverwaltung ist so verschieden, dass es wesentlich schwerer ist, eine Lücke, die man gefunden hat auch auszunutzen, denn unter Betriebssystemen mit einem Linux Kernel gibt es eine strikte Trennung der Benutzer, Gruppen, Rechten, etc.


Zudem ist ein Vergleich von Windows mit Linux oder MacOSX sinnlos, denn es kommt immer auf das Anwendungsgebiet an und die Anwendungen, pauschal zu sagen "Linux ist *******!" ist genauso sinnlos wie zu sagen "Windows ist *******!" - beide Betriebssysteme sind ******* - wenn man das falsche Anwendungsgebiet zum Vergleich nimmt, ist jedes Betriebssystem ******* - egal wie gut es ist, es kommt immer auf das Anwendungsgebiet an.

Wenn ich z.B. ein LCD über die parallele Schnittstelle testen will, dann starte ich schnell Arch Linux, denn da hab ich vollen Hardwarezugriff, bei Windows muss ich immer damit rechnen, dass mir ein Treiber einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, ich denke, dass das Display hin ist, es aber eigentlich nur am Treiber lag.

Das Ziel von Linux ist es nicht, ein Windowsersatz oder besser als Windows zu sein, es ist schlichtweg anderst. 

Die Verbreitung ist der Linux Gemeinde auch reichlich egal, denn sie bekommen bis auf den Support/Spenden keine großen Einnahmen durch eine erhöhte Anzahl an Nutzern.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze Linux, weil es genau das macht, was ich will. Es ist ein für den Desktopeinsatz geeignetes System, das ich sehr weit auf mich selbst zuschneiden kann.

Mit Linux kann ich den Computer meinen Bedürfnissen anpassen und muss nicht meine Arbeitsweisen den Vorgaben irgendeines Anbieters anpassen.


----------



## Rotax (25. Mai 2010)

Muss man denn das bei Windows? 

Windows 7 funktioniert so perfekt, da braucht imho kein Privatanwender Linux. 

Hab aber auch es neueste Ubuntu drauf, nutze es aber kaum.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Mai 2010)

> Windows 7 funktioniert so perfekt, da braucht imho kein Privatanwender Linux.



Verallgemeinerter Blödsinn. Du hast die Philosophie, die hinter einem freien OS steckt nicht verstanden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Verbreitung ist der Linux Gemeinde auch reichlich egal, denn sie bekommen bis auf den Support/Spenden keine großen Einnahmen durch eine erhöhte Anzahl an Nutzern.


Eher verlieren die Geld, weil sie mehr Servertraffic etc. haben, mehr Bugreports die bearbeitet werdne müssen und was sonst noch so alles anfällt.

Ich persönlich setzte Linux nur auf meinem Server ein, da a) Windows Server für mich als Schüler zu teuer ist und unsere Schule natürlich nicht bei MSDNAA mitmacht und b) Linux sicherer und (auf einem Server) imho einfacher ist als Windows.
Man kann einfach alles leicht einstellen, allerdings erfordert es viel Konfigurationsaufwand und etwas Hintergrundwissen.

Bei meinem Desktop System soll es einfach nur laufen, ob es jetzt das allersicherste ist oder nicht, ist relativ egal, da es ja nicht direkt im Internet hängt.
Dazu ist Windows einfacher in der Konfiguration (dafür gibts auch nicht so viele Möglichkeiten). Setup ausführen und Programm ist drauf. Dazu kommen Spiel, spezielle Software etc.

Ich sehe Linux Anwendungsbereich ganz klar als Server BS (naja, strengenommen nur als Kernel für ein Server BS), der ganze Mist mit GUI etc. kann mir gestohlen bleiben.

Was im Server Bereich auch nicht zu verachten ist, ist, dass es viele kostenlose Lösungen gibt. Für Desktop PCs gibts auch bei Windows viel Freeware, aber ein vernünftiges, kostenloses Exchange Replacement für Windows hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Bei Linux gibts (zumindest für private Zwecke) gleich 2 Lösungen: Zarafa (nur 3 Nutzer per MAPI) und Scalix (10 User per MAPI). Aber auch die kommerziellen Versionen sind deutlich günstiger als Exchange.

Dazu kommt die ausgeklügelte Rehteverwaltung. Bei Windows bin ich da immer noch nicht komplett durchgestiegen, bei Linux ist die einfach, logisch, und trägt sehr zur Sicherheit des Systems bei. 

Auch brauchen Programme bei Linux weniger selten root Rechte. Während die UAC einen bei einem einzelnen Programmstart manchmal mehrmals stört, braucht kaum ein Programm bei Linux volle Rechte, höchstens mal Schreib / Leserechte auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis.


----------



## herethic (26. Mai 2010)

Damit stürtz du ein Monopol.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

als privatanwender kommt die entscheidung für ein OS hauptsächlich auf das gewünschte Anwendungsgebiet an. Klassische gesehen: 

- Windows = eigentlich alles, nur muss man wegen der Verbreitung auch mit mehr Viren rechnen, aber kann auf professionellere Software zugreifen
- Mac = wird häufig von Medieninteressiert genutzt, man muss halt mit einem eher geschlossenen, und teuren System leben
- Linux = gratis, erweiterbar, bedarf aber wenn man das System für mehr als nur ein bissl tippen und Musik hören nutzen will, tieferes Fachwissen. 

Ich würde eines der ersten beiden OSs wählen, und Linux nebenher laufen lassen. Der Vorteil von Linux, für den etwas mit Know-How gesegnet User  sind sicher die Datenrettungs-, und Verwaltungsfunktionen. Linux wird gerne als secondaryOS genutzt, was Linux sicher nicht abwertet. Persönlich nutze ich Linux rein als Spaß, bzw. am Laptop, da es schneller bootet, zwar etwas mehr Strom braucht, für schnelle Arbeiten sicher ausreicht. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, will Linux garnicht wie MacOSX oder Windows eine bereite Masse ansprechen, es ist als Standardsurfer OS oder als sehr tiefes Datenbank, Server, oder Testing System gedacht. Privatanwender, und Standarduser werden sicherlich von den komplexen Funktionen und langsam aber sicher unübersichtlichen Flavors überfordert. 

Linux als primaryOS sollte überlegt werden. Wenn man bestimmte Programme gewohnt ist, und es keinen Ersatz dafür unter Linux gibt (wird besser, kommt aber auf den Flavor an), hat man einen hohen Pay-Off. Linux ist jedoch sehr schlank, und bietet viele nützlich Funktionen die erst nach und nach unter Windows/Mac kommen. Der Support von Linux und Windows im Privatbereich ist ziemlich gleich, jedoch bei Linux wieder Flavor abhängig. Wer über Ubuntu und Fedora hinausgeht, sollte sich darüber im Klaren sein. 

Im Professionellen Bereich wird wohl nichts so schnell die Marktmacht von Windows brechen. Als Firma will ich mich auf einen Support verlassen können, und zuverlässige Software, und mich nicht auf die Zeit eines OpenSource Programmieres verlassen, bzw. mir meine eigene Linux Crew halten (hängt natürlich vom Unternehmen ab).


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Mai 2010)

Einmal ist die Pflege bei einem Linux-System einfacher: Man muss nicht in den weiten des Internets nach Updates suchen, nicht auf neue Treiberversionen aufpassen, nicht darauf achten, dass die Installation von einem Programm vorher Java oder eine neue DirectX-Version braucht. Das passiert alles automatisch. Dait geht der Wartungsaufwand gegen Null.

Zum zweiten finde ich die Usability einfach viel größer. Mit Windows 7 kann ich ein Fenster nach links andocken, eines nach rechts. Linux (eigentlich Compiz) bietet mir ein ganzes Grid an, bei dem ich direkt sechs Fenster anordnen kann — oder 2/3 für Fenster A und 1/3 für Fenster B. Je nach Anwendungsfall ist auch eine horizontale Halbierung sinnvoll. Dann kann ich per Mausrad überall scrollen — nicht nur im aktiven Fenster. Wenn man mehrere Dokumente gleichzeitig geöffnet hat — zum Beispiel um mehrere Texte in einem zusammenzufassen — ist das ein echter Vorteil. Dazu kommen die mehreren Arbeitsoberflächen, die Möglichkeit, meinen PC von überall per SSH zu administrieren und vieles mehr. Ich habe sogar schon mit zwei Leuten an einem Rechner gearbeitet — via Remote-Login. Der eine Rechner hatte einfach nicht die Power für Videoediting, da wurde dann spontan die Rechenarbeit auf einen anderen Rechner ausgelagert.

Drittens ist Linux für Einsteiger (also nicht Umsteiger) auch einfacher als Windows. Oder zumindest kann man leichter helfen. „Öffne einen Terminal und kopiere folgende Textzeile hinein.“ ist deutlich schneller gemacht als „Klicke hier, dann da und jetzt dort. Oh! Dann, aktiviere die klassische Ansicht…“. Dank der einfachen Pflege muss ja auch kaum was gemacht werden — nicht installierte Video-Codecs installieren sich von allein und Updates für alle Programme lassen sich automatisch im Hintergrund einspielen.

Den größten Nachteil von Linux sollte man aber nicht unterschätzen: Die API ist nicht fest. Um es einfach zu sagen: Wenn man ein Programm schreibt, heißt es nicht, dass es in einem halben Jahr mit einem neuen Linux-Release noch funktioniert. Microsoft gibt sich dagegen sehr viel Mühe, die alten Zöpfe länger und länger werden zu lassen, damit alles, was man früher mal benutzt hat, möglichst in Zukunft noch funktioniert. Sprich: Als Anbieter von Software, muss man sehr die Zeit in Wartung stecken, die der Anwender nicht benötigt. Wenn man den Code für sich behalten will, ist man natürlich auf sich gestellt, wenn es zum Beispiel eine Umstellung einer Grafikbibliothek gibt und die ältere Version nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.

Dass es für Linux keinen professionellen Support oder zuverlässige Software und bezahlte Vollzeit-Programmierer gäbe, ist aber Unsinn — nur muss man für Support auch bei Linux zahlen. Was man Umsonst bekommt, ist quasi die „OEM-Version“, mit der darf man auch bei MS nicht nach Support fragen. Nicht vergessen sollte man, dass auch bei Linux über 90% des Codes von großen Firmen kommen, die ihre Programmierer bezahlen. (Hinter Linux stehen IBM, Oracle, Google, Novell, Intel, AMD, Nokia, etc. — wer diesen Firmen die Professionalität absprechen will, hat höchstwahrscheinlich keine Ahnung von Computern.)


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Dass es für Linux keinen professionellen Support oder zuverlässige Software und bezahlte Vollzeit-Programmierer gäbe, ist aber Unsinn — nur muss man für Support auch bei Linux zahlen. Was man Umsonst bekommt, ist quasi die „OEM-Version“, mit der darf man auch bei MS nicht nach Support fragen. Nicht vergessen sollte man, dass auch bei Linux über 90% des Codes von großen Firmen kommen, die ihre Programmierer bezahlen. (Hinter Linux stehen IBM, Oracle, Google, Novell, Intel, AMD, Nokia, etc. — wer diesen Firmen die Professionalität absprechen will, hat höchstwahrscheinlich keine Ahnung von Computern.)



Das wollte ich damit eigentlich nicht zum ausdruck bringen, natürlich gibt es professionellen support, und viele (größere) unternehmen halten sich natürlich ein linux support team, bzw. nutzen unix und windows parallel (ibm, google), oder setzen nur linux ein (die stadt wien). KMUs und viele non IT unternehmen setzten hauptsächlich auf windows. was nicht gut und nicht schlecht ist - wie bereits erwähnt wurde ist linux kein windows ersatz und umgekehrt, es kommt auf den verwendungszweck an. es gibt kein ultimatives OS, und der vergleich zwischen den OSs ist sinnfrei - und endet in einem nerd war - wer das nicht erkennt hat wahrscheinlich nicht viel ahnung von computern/IT


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

Warum Linux? hat den Vorteil 
keine Microsoft Gängellei  die Tools und Programme die man sich 
dafür besorgen kann, sind oft besser als die für Microsoft Windows ,
wo sehr oft nicht ein mal Neues Windows Vers. und 64 Bit nicht 
unterstützt werden, bestes Beispiel ist u.a. der Flash Player 64,
den gibt es für Windows NICHT aber für Linux 
viele Ex. Programmierer die freie Software programmieren , sind
heute ins Linux Lager über gewechselt , irgendwann eines Tages 
mal wird Microsoft und Windows Vergangenheit sein,
dann hat jeder Linux , Linux hat also mehr Zukunft als das MS Windows


----------



## rebel4life (26. Mai 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> - Linux = gratis,



Falsch. Freie Software ist eine Frage der Freiheit, nicht des Preises.



relgeitz schrieb:


> Im Professionellen Bereich wird wohl nichts so schnell die Marktmacht von Windows brechen. Als Firma will ich mich auf einen Support verlassen können, und zuverlässige Software, und mich nicht auf die Zeit eines OpenSource Programmieres verlassen, bzw. mir meine eigene Linux Crew halten (hängt natürlich vom Unternehmen ab).



Schon mal Redhat Linux angeschaut? Da gibt es sehr wohl Support und so verdient der Hersteller auch sein Geld! An Unis usw. setzt man auf Linux, Brasilien nutzt wenn ich mich nicht täusche es komplett bei der Verwaltung, die EU hat ein Förderprogramm, der Wert der Linux Kernels wird so ca. auf 2,5Mia € geschätzt.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Schon mal Redhat Linux angeschaut? Da gibt es sehr wohl Support und so verdient der Hersteller auch sein Geld! An Unis usw. setzt man auf Linux, Brasilien nutzt wenn ich mich nicht täusche es komplett bei der Verwaltung, die EU hat ein Förderprogramm, der Wert der Linux Kernels wird so ca. auf 2,5Mia € geschätzt.



hab ich irgendwas anderes behauptet? lesen hilft. ich wiederhole mich aber sicher nochmal gerne, soll ja keiner sagen: es kommt auf den verwendungszweck an, linux ist sicher gut, windows auch. nur das ist wie wennst du einen 40t-LKW mit einem Porsche vergleichst... oder ein Segelboot mit einem Öltanker... Beide werden nebeneinander existieren, und nur weil man Fanboy von irgendetwas ist, muss man nicht alles andere schlecht machen. ich nutze gerne Linux, gerne Windows, nicht so gerne OSX, aber alle haben ihren Wert. OSX mal abgesehen... aber ich fang jetzt sicher keine OS Diskussion an... davon hab ich im Studium/Arbeit schon genug... und da ich kein Fanboy bin, ists mir sowieso wuascht


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

ich hatte mal die 64 Bit Vers. von ubuntu 9.10 incl. aller wichtigen Treiber auf einem großen USB Stick installiert, es lief zwar langsam weil der Stick langsamer 
als eine HDD ist, aber es lief und funktioniert ,
(dabei war es wichtig das der Bootmanger nicht auf die HDD geschrieben wird, sondern auf dem USB Srick)
weil es sonst eine Fehlermeldung gibt wenn man den Stick nicht eingesteckt hat und versehentlich mal auf Linux klickt  beim booten .
 so was kann man z.b mit Windows nicht machen.

das sind so sachen die man mit Vista und Win 7 nicht machen kann , man hat aber dann mit dem Stick noch ein s.g. Notfall BS.
wenn irgendwann mal die USB Sticks so schnell sind 
wie HDDs  kann man sehr schön ubuntu
sich  auf dem USB Stick installieren für immer lassen 
und einfach die HDD vom PC als Datenträger weiter  nutzten .


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

hast du dazu vll einen link? wollte das mal ausprobieren, aber nichts gescheites zu dem thema gefunden... wie groß muss den der stick sein? 

(wie gesagt, bin für jedes OS offen, fanboys werden mal sehr enttäuscht sein)


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

es gibt keinen Link  ich hab das selber so raus gefunden _
ist im prinzip einfach :

(die Sache hat insgesamt nur einen Hacken,
das Linux läuft  oft sehr langsam  weil die Stick nicht
die Daten Rate schaffen was eine PC HDD  kann )

ich hatte das mit Ubonto  9.10 und einem 
 USB Stick gemacht, ich weis jetzt im Augenblick nciht
mehr wie groß das USB ist war  , jedenfalls das nehmen
was am größen so angeboten wird .

man muss nur richtig lesen.

sicherheitshalber die eingebaut HDD vom PC komplett im Bios deaktivieren  damit nichts kaputt geht oder
irrtümlich überschrieben wird .

dann die Ubonto  CD ein legen 
installier währen im Insteller Menü dann das 
USB Stick wählen da einstellen da gesammte LW nutzten 
dann  später auch also zum Schluss auch
den  Linux Boot Manger  auf das USB Stick mit installieren. 
so wenn alles fertig ist und man öfters Linux nutzten 
will gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
gelegentliche Nutzung alles so lassen 
1. HDD vom PC boot
2. USB Stick,
wenn man booten will vom Stick Taste F8 oder F12
für das Bios Boot Menü dann den USB Stick wählen . 

wenn der PC nach dem Einschalten
 gleich ohne Umwege vom Stick Linux booten soll, 
die  Boot Reihenfolge im Bios  ändern .
1. LW USB Stick
2. LW HDD vom PC 
es muss aber im Bios USB erkennen beim Booten aktiviert sein. bei dieser Einstellung kommt dann 
auch der Bootmanger von Linux wo man auch 
dann wieder die PC HDD mit Windows booten kann.

Der Witz an der Sache ist noch, wenn man Paragon Backup auf dem PC installiert hat,
kann man sich schön von Windows aus ein 
sich Image Backup von Linux erstellen ,
falls da mal die Linux kaputt geht ,
beim wiederherstellen  wählt man dann einfach 
das eingesteckt USB Stick aus .


----------



## cookiebrandt (26. Mai 2010)

Linux sollte einem prinzipiell nicht aufgeschwätzt werden. Denn um es "einfach mal so" zu installieren und dann zu denken, es sei das non-plus-ultra ist schlichtweg falsch. Zwar gibt es heutzutage so etwas wie Ubuntu, was einem den Einstieg ziemlich erleichtert, aber irgendwann kommt halt der Zeitpunkt, an dem man sich mit einer Konfigurationsdatei auseinandersetzen muss, und spätestens dann hört's bei vielen Leuten auf, die Linux als Easy-Going Betriebssystem ansahen.

Also, wenn man Bock hat, sich ein bisschen damit zu beschäftigen - LiveCD herunterladen, austesten. Vielleicht auf einer alten Festplatte installieren.

MfG


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt keinen Link  ich hab das selber so raus gefunden _
> ist im prinzip einfach :



okay wusste nicht das es so einfach geht, hab damals gelesen man bräuchte dafür spezielle flavors die auf den usb-stick-betrieb zugeschnitten sind  hab nen 4gig usbstick, mal bei den ubuntu specs schauen wie groß das teil beim installieren wird. danke erstmal



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Linux sollte einem prinzipiell nicht aufgeschwätzt werden. Denn um es "einfach mal so" zu installieren und dann zu denken, es sei das non-plus-ultra ist schlichtweg falsch. Zwar gibt es heutzutage so etwas wie Ubuntu, was einem den Einstieg ziemlich erleichtert.
> MfG



Sign! 

Wer von Linux nicht  mehr nutzt als Ubuntu und ein bissl Standardprogramme, und sich im Forum ne Line für Terminal zur Fehlerbehebung holt ist okay. Macht mein Onkel (65) auch, aber das ginge auch mit Windows, genau so einfach, genau so schnell. Wer aber die waren stärken von den verschiedenen OSs braucht/nutzt... wird auch die schlechten Seiten an Linux kennenlernen, wie sie jedes OS hat. Windows und OSX natürlich auch. Für manchen funzt auch beOS gut als Privatanwender


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

LiveCD  das kannste vergessen ,
weil der PC damit nicht richtig arbeitet.
Du braust die Grafikkarten Treiber und Chips Treiber , 
sonst läuft der PC nicht vernünftig , 
ich rede hier u.a. vom der 3D Bescheidung  Linux 
so wie Energie Optionen,
das Live ist nur zum erstmaligen  an kucken 
zum richtig ausprobieren und abreiten ungeeignet ,
das beste wenn man es hat, eine kleine  Ext. HDD dafür nehmen.
(mit den Linux Standard Treibern läuft Linux nicht optimal )


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

nachtrag zu dem usb-stick linux: 

linux wird nach der beschriebenen installation wohl nur an dem jeweiligen PC funzen, nicht an anderen... was das ganze am usb stick ein wenig absurd macht... aber egal. in der form würde das sicher auch mit windows funktionieren - SSD sind ja eigentlich auch nichts anderes, und so lange du am gleichen PC bleibst, sehe ich kein problem. für einen portablen usb-stick (!) würde ich so vorgehen: 

Komplettes Linux auf USB-Sticks | schieb.de


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Mai 2010)

Die USB-Installation dürfte an jedem Rechner funktionieren. Man kann ja auch interne Platten einfach in nen anderen Rechner stecken und da booten. Die Treiber-Architektur von Linux erlaubt da ja alles, was man sich so vorstellen kann — selbst CPU-Hotswap wäre bei entsprechenden Boards möglich.


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

Der USB-Stick muss dazu bootfähig gemacht werden?
häää ?

das hat bei mir die Ubunto Installation automatisch gemacht 
so wie ich es oben beschrieben hab  (wenn der Bootmanger mit installiert ist )


----------



## relgeitz (27. Mai 2010)

naja der stick sollte sowieso bootfähig sein, logischerweise, ob das der installer macht oder nicht egal. fürn stick würde ich dennoch nicht ubuntu nehmen, xubuntu oder puppy sollten reichen. werd das mit puppy gleich mal probieren. wie gesagt, linux hat seine vorteile, nachteile, und einsatzgebiete. der vorteil der portabilität ist für datensicherungen, rettungen, verwaltung usw. sicher ein enormer. 

Puppy Linux Community - Home

Xubuntu Home Page | Xubuntu


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Mai 2010)

Nehme ich den Unigine-Benchmark (einen der wenigen, die es für Windows und Linux gibt), komme ich bei der aktuellen Version unter Windows auf durchschnittlich etwa 25FPS, unter Linux auf gut 33 FPS. Das sind *30% mehr Spiele-Performance*. (Vorausgesetzt, es gibt die Spiele für beide Plattformen.) Bei der Doom3-Engine war es seinerzeit noch krasser, da hatte ich laut Verpackung nicht mal die Minimalanforderungen, aber es lief auf vollen Details spielbar mit um die 25FPS.


----------



## bingo88 (27. Mai 2010)

Das mit der idTech4 kann ich bestätigen. Doom 3 und Quake4 liefen unter Linux besser als unter Windows - natürlich aber nur mit dem Herstellertreiber, die opensource-Treiber sind langsamer.


----------



## amdintel (27. Mai 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Nehme ich den Unigine-Benchmark (einen der wenigen, die es für Windows und Linux gibt), komme ich bei der aktuellen Version unter Windows auf durchschnittlich etwa 25FPS, unter Linux auf gut 33 FPS. Das sind *30% mehr Spiele-Performance*. (Vorausgesetzt, es gibt die Spiele für beide Plattformen.) Bei der Doom3-Engine war es seinerzeit noch krasser, da hatte ich laut Verpackung nicht mal die Minimalanforderungen, aber es lief auf vollen Details spielbar mit um die 25FPS.


iss ja interessant , welches Linux 
und welches Windows war das ?
kann ja in der tat sein das Linux mehr aus
 der HW eines PCs raus holt als Windows , bzw. das Linux weniger bremst .


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich habe Unigine unter Windows 7 und Ubuntu 10.04 (jeweils das AMD64-Release) verglichen. Also jetzt nichts extrem optimiertes… Mit nem Gentoo wäre sicherlich noch mehr zu machen.


----------



## iGreggy (28. Mai 2010)

Zurück zur Ursprungsfrage: es gibt (für mich) keinen Grund warum man ein Linux nutzen soll, genau so wie es keinen Grund gibt ein Mac OSX oder ein Windows zu nutzen. Einige haben es ja hier bereits gesagt, es kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an und was man damit erreichen will. 

Linux will nicht besser sein, es verfolgt ganz einfach andere Ziele. Wobei Linux ja nur der Kernel ist, das OS kommt ja von den Distributoren, und auch diese haben unterschiedliche Ziele. 

Man kann Linux sicherlich als alleinstehendes OS verwenden, wer aber z.B. zu Hause ständig arbeitet und Outlook oder MS Office braucht, der muss natürlich auch Windows nutzen (die ganze Sache mit Wine lassen wir mal außen vor).

Allerdings...für Netbooks finde ich Linux klasse. Mein Kumpel hat eins von seiner Nichte bekommen, da war XP drauf, aber verseucht. Runter gemacht, Ubuntu Netbook Edition drauf...läuft. Ich hab zwar dann schon Kommentare gehört wie "wie sollen wir dann unser illegales Photoshop nutzen?" Auf ´nem Netbook Photoshop, klar. 
Im Ernst, da halte ich Linux für eine Top Wahl, und auch im Desktop Bereich ist es nutzbar (Server eh). Die Mutter meiner Freundin hat es auch und ist super zufrieden. Wer auf seinem Windows schon OpenOffice.org und andere Open Source Tools wie Gimp nutzt, könnte definitiv ein Linux nehmen.

Man muss also für sich entscheiden ob man dem System eine Chance gibt oder nicht. Wer mit Windows zufrieden ist (was bei Version 7 sicher gut ist) der kann da auch bleiben. Wer was neues entdecken will kann dem auf jedem Fall eine Chance geben. 

Kurzum: es gibt kein warum Linux, sonder will/brauch ich Linux.

Schönen Tag


----------



## relgeitz (28. Mai 2010)

ein bissl OT jetzt: 

heute im büro (ohne scheiß) - hab mir grad Puppy Linux fürn USB-Stick installiert bzw. heruntergefahren, und die lupusave wurde gespeichert. 

kollege (server techniker, auch linux usw.): "oh weh, blue screen..."
ich: "nö, linux am runterfahren"
kollege: "ist das nicht das gleiche?"

ich bin weggebrochen


----------



## spuuky (29. Mai 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Beachte aber, dass Linux kein Windows-Ersatz ist, sondern ein komplett eigenes System mit eigenen Einsatzgebieten.




Sorry, aber diese Meinung kann ich nicht teilen. Linux ist mehr als nur ein WINDOWS Ersatz. Es ist ein System, welches DIR erlaubt zu machen was DU möchtest und nich andersrum.
Es ist ein System mit dem man immer weiß, was-wie-wo passiert.
Ein Windows macht einfach, und du weißt nicht warum du nun 10 min warten musst bis was passiert.

Aber egal:
Außer dem Satz : "DU KANNST SPIELE SPIELEN"! , nenn mir eine Sache,welche ein Linux im gegenzug zu Windows nicht kann (außer dir GELD aus der Tasche zu ziehen?!) 

mfg


----------



## amdintel (29. Mai 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> ein bissl OT jetzt:
> 
> heute im büro (ohne scheiß) - hab mir grad Puppy Linux fürn USB-Stick installiert bzw. heruntergefahren, und die lupusave wurde gespeichert.
> 
> ...



das ist ja nur eine Live Installation  wo du keine Treiber und so mit das Linux 
nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar ist,
8 GB oder mehr  USB Stick ist ganz sinnvoll für eine voll Installation  ,
bin grade dabe neu zu installieren hatte das Stick vor kurzen gelöscht weil
für das anderes brauchte


----------



## mephimephi (30. Mai 2010)

spuuky schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diese Meinung kann ich nicht teilen. Linux ist mehr als nur ein WINDOWS Ersatz



Für manche wie Dich ja, für andere wie viele meiner Kunden nicht.



spuuky schrieb:


> Aber egal:
> Außer dem Satz : "DU KANNST SPIELE SPIELEN"! , nenn mir eine Sache,welche ein Linux im gegenzug zu Windows nicht kann (außer dir GELD aus der Tasche zu ziehen?!)



Was kann es denn nicht? z.B. die breite Masse erreichen wie Windows?

Linux schreckt viele Leute die ich kenne ab, es sei zu komplex, man müsste programmieren können hör ich andauernd, klar muss man manche rootbefehle schreiben, aber der Rest geht heute wie im Windows, nur wissen die Leute das nicht, denn es gilt meistens noch das Bild im Kopf "Linuxbenutzer = dicker Nerd mit Brille", ändert daran was und alle nehmen Linux, aber nicht immer vergleiche anstellen.


----------



## spuuky (31. Mai 2010)

OK ,  hab schon verstanden. Will auch keinen Streit vom Zaum brechen...Gott bewahre.

Es ist wie mit "Spinat" ..... machne lieben es und Ich hasse es 

mfg


----------



## amdintel (1. Juni 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Der USB-Stick muss dazu bootfähig gemacht werden?
> häää ?
> 
> das hat bei mir die Ubunto Installation automatisch gemacht
> so wie ich es oben beschrieben hab  (wenn der Bootmanger mit installiert ist )



Nachtrag mein ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64 
(die Beta ging noch grade so drauf, 
die voll scheint wohl zu groß zu sein, 
merkt man wenn man Treiber usw. installieren will) 
habe ich Probleme  beim 8. Stick ,
besser ist  eine  schnellere Book oder normale  USB Ext. 30/80 HDD.


----------



## hobbicon (3. Juni 2010)

Mein ihr Gentoo auf ein Netbook zu installieren brächte einen signifikanten Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber XP/ 7 ?

Wie verhält sich die Leistungsaufnahme von Gentoo gegenüber XP/ 7 ?


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juni 2010)

Das ist gehupft wie gesprungen...


----------



## midnight (3. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du ein wenig Zeit in Gentoo steckst kann das durchaus schneller werden, allerdings dauert das auch ein wenig 

so far


----------

